# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 August 2006)

Well it seems that August has done a disappearing trick, and September is almost upon us! Time to start thinking about next month's stock tipping competition. As we head into the final week of the August competition stop_the_clock is out in front on the surprise leader *LVL* with an 81.82% return this month so far. Rounding out the top three is noirua with *UXA* (24.19%) and imajica with *MAR* (23.08%).

The September stock tipping competition is sponored by Otrader portfolio management software. Otrader 4.1 is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, future and CFD traders. The new features in Otrader 4.1 allow you go way beyond your standard excel spread sheets by giving you advanced reporting and trade analysis. Trial it free for 20 days.

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on August 31 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## imajica (27 August 2006)

I'll have AGS    thanks


----------



## Bomba (27 August 2006)

BMO thanx


----------



## sam76 (27 August 2006)

it's going to be a big month for MSC.

MSC please


----------



## nizar (27 August 2006)

i reckon EVE is just about due for a run


----------



## scsl (28 August 2006)

CDU thanks


----------



## NettAssets (28 August 2006)

HTE this month thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (28 August 2006)

UXA again this month - thanks


----------



## kevro (28 August 2006)

RDS thanxs Joe


----------



## the_godfather4 (28 August 2006)

Something's gotta give on *IMP * this month......


----------



## stockmaster (28 August 2006)

i'll take CQT fanx


----------



## 123enen (28 August 2006)

SEN please joe


----------



## doctorj (28 August 2006)

*lacking creativity*

FAR please boss.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (28 August 2006)

mbp


----------



## Makavel (28 August 2006)

rds thanks joe


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2006)

AEX thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> rds thanks joe




Kevro has already selected RDS.


----------



## CanOz (28 August 2006)

Please put me down for KZL.

Many thanks.


----------



## Happy (28 August 2006)

BLT


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2006)

LVL, thanks


----------



## sandik17 (28 August 2006)

ENG for me please...when are those results going to come thru!!


----------



## RichKid (28 August 2006)

BMX for me please Joe, possibly some bullish volume and price action, who knows?!


----------



## kariba (28 August 2006)

THX  

for me thank you

Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 August 2006)

Good old JMS thanks


----------



## twojacks28 (28 August 2006)

bzi for me joe


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (28 August 2006)

SMY for me Thnx.


----------



## brisvegas (28 August 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> BMX for me please Joe, possibly some bullish volume and price action, who knows?!





bugger pipped me on that . will have to rethink

............ bris


----------



## insider (28 August 2006)

EXT please


----------



## jemma (28 August 2006)

I will take DYL thanks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2006)

Ill have EGO pls.  "penny dreadful" but who nose.  And I dont have the courage to put real dollars on.


----------



## FXST01 (28 August 2006)

i'll give ARW another chance


----------



## Doctor Dave (28 August 2006)

Hi 
Can I have IRN?


----------



## el_ninj0 (28 August 2006)

Im going to have to go for PNA again joe, this could be its lucky month, .
GO PNA! and go GOLD!


----------



## IGO4IT (28 August 2006)

EXT is gone so I'll take AAR pls.


----------



## clowboy (28 August 2006)

Seeing as I got beaten to this months tip (hopefully it rockets in the next three days)

HCY thanks Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (28 August 2006)

LGO

cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 August 2006)

BRO thanks Joe


----------



## shaneric (28 August 2006)

I'll pick CAZ

Thanks!


----------



## juddy (29 August 2006)

INL is my pick.

cheers


----------



## nevieboy (29 August 2006)

Can i please have pau. Thanks brother.


----------



## rub92me (29 August 2006)

ADY please; probably too early for a run on this one, but who knows...


----------



## Baggy (29 August 2006)

I will have MCR please


----------



## jollyfrog (29 August 2006)

My money is on CBH, thanks Joe


----------



## powerkoala (29 August 2006)

ARH pls


----------



## saltyjones (29 August 2006)

SAE   thanks   for a sweet run up the  oil tree


----------



## chennyleeeee (29 August 2006)

I'll have ZFX thanks Joe.

CHEN


----------



## DonQ (29 August 2006)

AGM for me thanks


----------



## brisvegas (29 August 2006)

*GLN* for me . no idea why


.................... bris


----------



## Profitseeker (29 August 2006)

BDG  please Joe.


----------



## bigdog (29 August 2006)

Joe,

DES - DESTRA CORPORATION LIMITED 
-- hopeful to increase


----------



## bvbfan (29 August 2006)

HER please


----------



## YELNATS (29 August 2006)

ZFX thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (29 August 2006)

If ZFX is taken already, I'll try MTN again.


----------



## moses (29 August 2006)

FNT


----------



## kgee (29 August 2006)

epe cheers joe


----------



## son of baglimit (29 August 2006)

WHAT ?? - NOBODY TAKEN NMS...............GO FIGURE

p.s. joe - whos this 'baggy' character - i demand they rename.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 August 2006)

Qad for me.


----------



## edogg75 (30 August 2006)

gcr thanks


----------



## TjamesX (30 August 2006)

I will go for QGC


----------



## redandgreen (30 August 2006)

AWB thx Joe...........  let justice prevail


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

Badoooooiiiiing, my dart just hit CEO.


I'll have *CEO* thanks Joe.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 August 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle-up BTV for next month's race ..... 

..... currently in a trading halt and expected to
have an announcement by 01092006 ..... 

many thanks

  yogi

P.S. ..... others, that may also do well in September 2006:

             NZO - BKP - BUY - HHV - BLD - IDO - HZN


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

Can you enter stocks that are in a trading halt?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Can you enter stocks that are in a trading halt?




Yes, the entry price then becomes the last traded price.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 August 2006)

realist - as the resident ceo ramper, im interested why you selected them


----------



## Realist (30 August 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> realist - as the resident ceo ramper, im interested why you selected them




Well this competition is for fun, not real money, and there are no prizes for 2nd,  you either come first or you lose.

So picking a good company that goes up is irrelevant.

You need to pick a tiny speculative gamble that could double or halve overnight - and hope.

There's no skill here. It is gambling.

CEO have plummeted recently, and have a market cap of $1M.

They could easily double overnight. So that is what I am going for.

I would not put my money into CEO sorry. Forget stop losses this bugger could drown overnight I'm thinking.  It has about $80,000 in cash - how long is that gonna last?


----------



## dj_420 (30 August 2006)

JML thanks

i think they still have a while to run


----------



## son of baglimit (30 August 2006)

HAD $80k - the new chief pumped in $500k of his own cash to keep them going till the cash starts rolling in......and i hear it has now - old stocks in the shops are long gone. the shops are ordering c@ stock & others thru c@ as per business plan....but the cream is coming 6 months later than planned - so i'll be picking them apr - sept 07....hope u r right though


----------



## Joe Blow (30 August 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Well this competition is for fun, not real money, and there are no prizes for 2nd,  you either come first or you lose.




Actually there is a prize for second. Just no prize for third.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2006)

APG for the Duck


----------



## Nicks (31 August 2006)

the_godfather4 said:
			
		

> Something's gotta give on *IMP * this month......




I'll have KTL please.... and can you ensure this guy gets his own avtar, its not very original and if we all start stealing identities this forum wouldnt be as much fun, thanks.


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2006)

Nicks said:
			
		

> I'll have KTL please.... and can you ensure this guy gets his own avtar, its not very original and if we all start stealing identities this forum wouldnt be as much fun, thanks.



Thanks for flagging the issue Nicks, atm I don't think many people will get confused since your names are completely different and the avatar is a bit different too, I assume that image is freely available on the web, not sure if godfather fans consider it a classic shot. Anyway, we may need to create some guidelines for this in future.


----------



## canny (31 August 2006)

*JPR* please Joe - they were a bit slow off the mark this month - so September should see a good run.


----------



## rozella (31 August 2006)

ASZ please Joe


----------



## Nicks (31 August 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks for flagging the issue Nicks, atm I don't think many people will get confused since your names are completely different and the avatar is a bit different too, I assume that image is freely available on the web, not sure if godfather fans consider it a classic shot. Anyway, we may need to create some guidelines for this in future.




I like your identity $, shall I start using it? easy when the shoe is on the other foot. Would be kind of odd if we all had the same avtars, as you well know an avtar is your identity on a forum.


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 August 2006)

I like edogg's avatar.


----------



## Kipp (31 August 2006)

Well... the Kippers had a poo of a time picking stocks BSM x 2, CPK - all ended in the red... but in my defence the month either side of when I tipped them were both in the green  ... and of course CPK split into 5ths when I named them (it didn't fall 80% in over July)

Anyhow, enough excuses... I'll take MAH.  (as an Industrial they wont double over Sept- but it'd be nice for a top 10 finish- or even for a 0.0001% increase in SP).  Of course now that that newbie Kipp has picked them, my advice to the ASF is to short MAH!!!  :


----------



## moses (31 August 2006)

bother...my pick (FNT) is up 13% overnite and September hasn't started. Don't these companies know about the comp? Why can't they time their releases a bit more considerately...  :screwy:


----------



## Porper (31 August 2006)

Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole but ERG could double or halve in price.

ERG Please Joe.


----------



## Prospector (31 August 2006)

PDN for me please - did a quick check and don't think its already taken?


----------



## justjohn (31 August 2006)

AKK again thanx JOE :


----------



## brerwallabi (31 August 2006)

I'll take RCL please Joe as Rich beat me to BMX, it could be a dog to a diamond.


----------



## lesm (31 August 2006)

DNL thanks Joe


----------



## Kipp (31 August 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole but ERG could double or halve in price.
> 
> ERG Please Joe.



Funny how often we seem to pick stocks we don't acutally hold...
As for ERG, well I think you'll be joining me in the lower half of the scoreboard.


----------



## warney (31 August 2006)

OCO thanks


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

This blows...

I tip MTN in August they do nothing.  But today they are up 23% from last week.

I tip CEO in September they did nothing yesterday but today the first day of the month they die 23% today.   



The good thing is I own MTN and wouldn't touch CEO with a barge pole..   :


----------



## powwww (1 September 2006)

RCO thanks


----------



## Fab (1 September 2006)

BPT, SMM, PDN


----------



## hypnotic (1 September 2006)

SBM please Joe if it is not taken already or too late


----------



## Michael2006 (3 September 2006)

RDS it will happen either late Sept or early Oct


----------



## scsl (5 September 2006)

Having chosen CDU I was up 40% at one stage today! I think that was just after opening. 6 hours later, I'm up a healthy looking 1.98%.


----------

